# Cut list calculator?



## Charlotte

Is there a cutting calculator that will minimize wood use anywhere online? I've just designed something I already built (!) for my RADA application but need to prove how damn clever I am by not scribbling on the back on an envelope!

I'll be scanning an uploading my plans later for a check up if that's okay!

Thanks
C


----------



## matt

http://www.kgolding.co.uk/woodcut.php


----------



## Charlotte

Thanks Matt, I came across that one but unless I'm being dumb, it doesn't tell me in which order to cut to minimize waste. There are a bunch of PC programs around but i'm on a Mac


----------



## SketchUp Guru

In what form is the design? Have you just drawn it out on paper or done it digitally?


----------



## Charlotte

It's on paper, I tried Sketchup, swore at it and dug out an drawing board - which I also swore at but got there eventually. I'm hoping that they will teach me CAD on the course. All I have to do it get on it!

The basic answer is 7 pieces (3m) of 2 x 1, a sheet of 3mm FP MDF and a single length of moulding but if I can produce a table with the order of cuts to minimize use, it will prove I'm a cost conscious and competent kind of girl!


----------



## SketchUp Guru

So, if you had a SketchUp model and a cutlist, would that help? I know someone who could probably turn your pencil and paper drawing into a SketchUp model and generate a cutlist. Order of cuts would probably be fairly straightforward as well. send me a PM and we'll see what we can do.

Dave


----------



## SketchUp Guru

I thought I'd show some of what Charlotte ended up with.












There was also a detailed views, a layout for cutting and a cutlist. All of it quite easy as it turned out.


----------



## Charlotte

Dave is a star for sorting these out for me. I'm pleased he's posted the results as I've no photo hosting! 

I feel a fold up bar of deliberately light construction is due some explanation - last year I toured a show to 30 theatres. I had to pack this bar, a 2 seat sofa, 3 flight cases, 2 laptops, a change of clothes in the back of a Ford Fiesta!

Now all I can do is cross my fingers until Tuesday.....and then bite my nails until I get a letter!


----------



## zoborg

I know I am posting this a bit late - but thought some of you might be interested! I had a similar issue when had to calculate how much decking to buy and how to cut it - I saw the link mentioned before but it didnt tell me how to cut it to achieve the efficiency!

Anyway as I am no good with maths I knocked up a little program to do it for me, it calculates how many stock timber lengths you need as well as gives instructions on how to cut it (and lists your off cuts). It was built with decking in mind (as you need the frame and the decking) but it works for any timber...

Anyway if you want to check it out (no links allowed here) its on my site (just google zoborg) its under resources/downloads at the bottom!

Anyway let me know if its any good!



Regards

ZB


----------



## SketchUp Guru

Does it mark angles for mitre cuts, too?


----------

